
Workflow Automation for Founders and Consultants – Pareto - lprime
Hi all - hope everyone’s taking care right now!<p>I’m working on a startup called Pareto (hellopareto.com) that’s building workflow automation.<p>So far, our 100% female-led team has saved 100+ businesses thousands of hours (and counting!) from working on repetitive workflows such as lead generation, market research, and admin operations - while empowering women around the world with virtual work.<p>We recently launched a referral program, and I wanted to share this opportunity to try our product with the first hour for free!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hellopareto.com&#x2F;invite&#x2F;LaurelPrime<p>Also, we’re trusted by venture communities like Pear, Y Combinator, and Stanford Venture Studio and offer versatile services to founders in their portfolio. If you know of any communities, founders, or spaces that we can be helpful in, please let me know!
======
verdverm
You might try posting with a Show HN title, making the post a URL type, and
then make the first comment you longer form text.

If you click the "show" link at the top, you can find examples and which ones
did well too. Why seems to be more complicated :]

